# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  New Dart frogs

## Bdimas

Just wanted to share a few pictures of my new dart frogs.

http:// 

[URL="http:// "]http:// [/URL

http://

----------


## bill

sweet!! i'm not good at id'ing darts. imitators? nice choice in frogs B!!

----------


## Bdimas

Thanks Bill.  Yes a R. Varadero and cobalt tinc.

----------


## bill

nice  :Smile:  don't tell the folks on dendro you have 2 species there, you'll get a lifetime AND an afterlife ban....ROTF!!!

----------


## Bdimas

Lmao! Ain't that the truth. In my viv build over there I mentioned that I was going to put two species together. I got a few lectures lol.

----------


## bill

i can only imagine.....LOL

----------


## Heather

I'm just going to plug my little ears and tell you they are both beautiful  :Smile: .

----------


## bill

open your mind Heather, come to the dark side...LOL besides, they're in a gazillion gallon tank, plenty of space for everyone!!!

----------


## DiggenEm

They are very nice. I frequent DBoard and everyone is right you will get a screen full lol. They are purist over there. Do you have any FTS?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bdimas

Hahaha! Thanks guys.

I'll get a FTS tomorrow.  :Smile:

----------


## exasperatus2002

Nice frogs. Do you have a pic of the full view of the viv?

----------


## Bdimas

OK here's a full tank shot and a pic of my redone water feature.

http:// 

http://

----------


## Bdimas

Sorry for the bad cell phone pictures. Its hard to see, but there is barely any water in the pond. Im worried the babies may drown.

----------


## bill

Awesome and inspiring B! Nice pic of the ring too  :Smile:

----------


## Bdimas

Hahaha! Thanks Bill. Yeah I seen that reflection right after I posted the pic. The Giants are letting people take pictures with the trophy right now. I may try and go see it.  :Big Grin:

----------


## bill

I thought maybe it was a shot since i'm from philly.....lol if you get the chance, go see it. The world series trophy is truly a piece of americana!

----------


## Bdimas

Lmao! Yeah I missed it in 2010. I'm going to try for sure this time.

----------


## Geo

great pics. I love the colours on the belly.

----------

